# Saturday Offshore Trolling run



## panhandlephinsphan

Have 2 open seats for this Saturday. Experience preferred but not required. Good attitude and ability to handle no AC required! 

Boat is 251 proline WA. leaving Gulf Breeze dock at 4am. back between 6 and 8 depending on if we stop for dinner on way in or not.

I have all gear. You just need to bring whatever you want to eat and drink. 

We split fuel costs so it will be around $125 per person.

This is an offshore run (probably near Spur- 60 miles or so, south) for Marlin, Mahi, Wahoo, maybe tuna. 

PM me if you are interested and want additional details.

Pan
(David)


----------



## fsr angler

is this for help on your boat or open spots for a guide


----------



## panhandlephinsphan

spots are for crew. I need help with clearing lines, deploying lines, reeling in fish, gaffing fish, etc. Not looking for guides, just looking for people who want to come out for the day, enjoy the fellowship, and help me work the boat to bring in fish. 

Heading out 60+ miles for 14 hours is not for everyone, but for some of us we just get it and love it! 

Hope that is clearer

David


----------



## fsr angler

ok thanks that is much clearer are you paying and do you have insurance if anything happens?


----------



## panhandlephinsphan

Hmm..I apologize I have misrepresented. 

Those on the boat all help split the costs. 

I am not paying anyone. No one is getting paid except the gas company.

We will all contribute to paying the cost for fuel and oil. 

It should cost each person approximately $125 to head out for the day. 

Hope that helps,

David


----------



## fsr angler

oh ok.... that makes sense. thanks


----------



## Cap'n Davey

Dave, you were perfectly clear from your initial post. Perfectly clear!


----------



## Cap'n Davey

panhandlephinsphan said:


> Heading out 60+ miles for 14 hours is not for everyone, but for some of us we just get it and love it!



:thumbup:


----------



## Cap'n Davey

Btw Dave, where do you stop for dinner? We've been hitting Red Fish Blue Fin.


----------



## Wharf Rat

fsr angler said:


> ok thanks that is much clearer are you paying and do you have insurance if anything happens?


Uhhhh, probably not the trip for you. :whistling: 

And you were very clear on your original post!


----------



## Cap'n Davey

fsr angler said:


> ok thanks that is much clearer are you paying and do you have insurance if anything happens?


Seriously? :blink:



I pay $50 an hour and carry million dollar liability. Is there anything else you need from me, before I take [you] fishing? :laughing:


----------



## panhandlephinsphan

Still have open 2 open seats. C'mon people- Let's do this! 

Cap't Davey- Grand Marlin my favorite, Oar house is awesome too and on the way in. Redfish Bluefish pretty good as well


----------



## bwendel07

really you will only pay me $125 for a 14 hour trip and you will not even commit to dinner included. That is barely min wage. why would anyone want to go out on your boat for that price when there are alot more expenses than just fuel. I think everyone should charge alot more for their company than that. 

Personally I think that you could pay each person more when they reel in a fish you know because that could be alot of work, especially when you are talking about a Marlin someone may actually break a sweat. And you dont have insurance who will pay when I break a nail. 



Yes sorry there is no sarcasm here. 
Good luck on your trip. 
and for anyone who dosent have a boat and wants to go bluewater fishing you have no clue what a steal this is.


----------



## Mike Moore

Possibly just a young kid with no clue. No harm done guys. Good luck with your trip.


----------



## WhyMe

PM sent.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## panhandlephinsphan

Boat filled! let's close out this challenging string and move on. hopefully next post from me will be much better!

Tight lines my friends and let's be a little more forgiving towards FSR angler. 

Pan


----------



## cbarnes91

panhandlephinsphan said:


> Boat filled! let's close out this challenging string and move on. hopefully next post from me will be much better!
> 
> Tight lines my friends and let's be a little more forgiving towards FSR angler.
> 
> Pan


Goodluck out there David


----------



## Cap'n Davey

Hey FSR, I assumed you could take a joke. If not, it will be a ROUGH ride here on PFF.

To be truthful, I only pay my anglers $27.50 an hour. :laughing:

Cheers buddy! :thumbsup:


----------



## panhandlephinsphan

Clayton- it will not be the same without u buddy! I hope u can make the next. 

Cap'n Davey- send me a link to your job app. I am submitting my resume. 

Roff's ordered for friday night

Have a great weekend!

Pan


----------



## Bravo87

Sucks I missed out on this. I would like to hear how it goes!


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Catch anything?


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

He posted report in blue water report


----------

